# Let's give an opinion!!!



## matanfishov (Jun 7, 2011)

*Hello everybody,*

My name is Matan Fishov and i'm pianist from Israel...
I would like to read any comments to my playing section...
This is the first movement from the "Pathetique" sonata by Beethoven.
Has also another sections.. feel free to choose your favorite one...
Thank you!!


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

not bad


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know how much help I'll be; I'm really a sax player. But anyway:

Movement 1: Nice weighty feeling in the intro and good contrasts in dynamics with nice rubato touches throughout, and you're not afraid to leave spaces of silence. 
Movement 2: Again, nice rubato touches. I like the non-hurried feel; you let the piece flow. 
Movement 3: Not too fast but still dynamic. Measure 80 provides stasis before the flourishes, and the fermata at 119 is held to the proper length; I like how you appreciate space as much as notes. 

Just my two cents.


----------

